# Some of my Tour de Fleece



## mousepotato (May 30, 2011)

This was my virgin season of Tour De Fleece. I did spin every day, at least a little, and in the end I had spun and plied just over 1500 yards of yarn, the last of which is currently setting its twist in the sink. If the humidity goes away tonight, it might be dry tomorrow. Along with these, I plied off a bobbin of angora, maybe 30 yards, and chain plied about 50 yards of pink merino spun God only knows when that I ran across in my bedroom.


----------



## MrsMurdog (Apr 16, 2013)

Oh how pretty. I like that it looks so nice and colorful! I am spinning natural single to ply with whatever at a later date.


----------



## mousepotato (May 30, 2011)

I should say, that other than the two singles and the plied yarn for Stone Soup, the others are individual yarns. I am glad I used the cashmere blend to ply with the wools for Stone Soup, it mellowed the colors out very nicely for a lovely yarn.


----------



## crivitz (Apr 12, 2015)

You took on a lot and really came through. 1500 yards is mind boggling especially since you didn't spin night and day. Good job! What is spectral spinning! I am not familiar with that term.


----------



## sbeth53 (Mar 29, 2011)

Love your spins! Congratulations on your finishes :sm24:


----------



## mousepotato (May 30, 2011)

crivitz said:


> You took on a lot and really came through. 1500 yards is mind boggling especially since you didn't spin night and day. Good job! What is spectral spinning! I am not familiar with that term.


Fractal? It's where you take a braid dyed in successive colors (as I understand it) and split it in half lengthwise. You keep one half to spin as one single. You take the other half and split it down into three or four sections and then spin them as the other single from top to bottom in the same order as the other half's colors and then ply them together. Yes, they barberpole, but apparently that's what it's supposed to do as a variegated yarn. Not really sure I particularly like it.


----------



## FiberQueen (Aug 23, 2012)

Wow! Amazing amount of work!


----------



## gardenpoet (Jun 24, 2016)

It looks really great. A lot of work, but very evenly spun. It will be fun to see how they knit (or weave?).


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee (Sep 9, 2011)

Oooooooo! Just beautiful!

Hazel


----------



## spinninggill (Apr 9, 2011)

Very nice


----------



## spins2knit (Jul 29, 2013)

Very nice!


----------



## BirchPoint (Feb 12, 2016)

Beautiful spinning of many different fibers! What fun you had.


----------



## crivitz (Apr 12, 2015)

mousepotato said:


> Fractal? It's where you take a braid dyed in successive colors (as I understand it) and split it in half lengthwise. You keep one half to spin as one single. You take the other half and split it down into three or four sections and then spin them as the other single from top to bottom in the same order as the other half's colors and then ply them together. Yes, they barberpole, but apparently that's what it's supposed to do as a variegated yarn. Not really sure I particularly like it.


Mousepotato, thank you for the explanation. I think with a little tweaking fractal spinning could produce some really interesting results.


----------



## Cdambro (Dec 30, 2013)

You did a lot and its very pretty.


----------



## mousepotato (May 30, 2011)

crivitz said:


> Mousepotato, thank you for the explanation. I think with a little tweaking fractal spinning could produce some really interesting results.


I expect to experiment with it some more. We'll see if I get better at it or not.


----------



## YarnCreations (Feb 18, 2017)

crivitz said:


> ..What is spectral spinning! I am not familiar with that term.


I'm guessing that autocorrect stepped in here and turned "fractal" into "spectral". I love the sound of "spectral" spinning and wonder how a spinner would interpret that?


----------



## spinningjennie (Jul 30, 2012)

Love your stone soup.


----------



## mousepotato (May 30, 2011)

YarnCreations said:


> I'm guessing that autocorrect stepped in here and turned "fractal" into "spectral". I love the sound of "spectral" spinning and wonder how a spinner would interpret that?


I'll let you know when I spin the glow in the dark spider web sitting in my studio waiting its turn.


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

mousepotato said:


> I'll let you know when I spin the glow in the dark spider web sitting in my studio waiting its turn.


LOL..... You spinning is amazing and I can see you are having fun.... Lots of pretty yarns.


----------



## mousepotato (May 30, 2011)

mama879 said:


> LOL..... You spinning is amazing and I can see you are having fun.... Lots of pretty yarns.


Well, the glow in the dark is next, I think, after I spin the fiber challenge yarn for The Gathering. Must admit that I'm not overly fond of the colorway of it, so I'm spinning it as it presents. I have no clue what I'm going to make with it.


----------



## desireeross (Jun 2, 2013)

So pretty, and I love th colours


----------



## mousepotato (May 30, 2011)

desireeross said:


> So pretty, and I love th colours


Thank you.


----------

